# Need advice on Home schooling!



## -Sara- (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi! I'm new to Homesteading Today, although my mom is an active member. My husband and I are moving to Korea for 2 years. We have decided to home school our children after this school year is over. I have 4 children, three school age. So next school year, I will have a 6th grader, 2nd grader, and 1st grader. I'm looking for a home school that is good for beginners like me, and one that isn't too expensive. I do not want anything like K12, but something that will keep them up at or beyond their grade level. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Here are some free options. We used Old Fashion Education when we were overseas. It's based on reading older books - all free online. Came in VERY handy as I had a child that inhaled books and no English Language library locally.

http://web.archive.org/web/20090215020158/http://oldfashionededucation.com

Next one is also free. The family that is creating this and putting it online for free use to be missionary. This is their "new" mission. 

http://allinonehomeschool.com/

Shipping curriculum overseas is expensive. So, when picking a place to live be sure if have access to a good internet connection - it will be a LIFE SAVER. Lots of great stuff online to use to fill in gaps. I have never had a school year yet I didn't have to adjust along the way, ordering new or different stuff mid year is a pain when your overseas. That's when you internet connection becomes your best friend. 

Have fun!! With the ages of your kids they can learn a good bit for exploring their new surrounds and from games. Look into Professor Noggin games (they are science and history related) and other educational and critical thinking games. Do feel you have to re-produce the public school experience in your living room.


----------



## AriesX (Mar 28, 2014)

There is tons of great curriculum out there. You can do all in one or you can piece together your own with different things for different subjects. have you checked out other homeschool resources online? Here are some great sites to get started: 

http://secularhomeschool.com/content/
http://forums.welltrainedmind.com/
http://cathyduffyreviews.com/
http://www.amblesideonline.org/

As for specific curriculum: 

Math Mammoth light blue series is a great value and is on sale right now til 3/31 $105 for grades 1-6. https://www.homeschoolbuyersco-op.org/math-mammoth/?c=1

MEP math is free online http://www.cimt.plymouth.ac.uk/projects/mep/

Without a good library, it may cost more as many homeschoolers rely on the library for a lot of materials. You might want to look into some text book style things that won't require a lot of extra reading. 

Good luck!


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

-Sara- said:


> Hi! I'm new to Homesteading Today, although my mom is an active member. My husband and I are moving to Korea for 2 years. We have decided to home school our children after this school year is over. I have 4 children, three school age. So next school year, I will have a 6th grader, 2nd grader, and 1st grader. I'm looking for a home school that is good for beginners like me, and one that isn't too expensive. I do not want anything like K12, but something that will keep them up at or beyond their grade level. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


We started home schooling from scratch, and found the Wise "Learn to Read" series to be an invaluable tool. We taught all our sons to read using this series:

http://www.amazon.com/Wise-Learn-To-Read-Volume/dp/0915766728


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

Math Mammoth is also available (very affordably) in sections as downloads. I liked that because it gave me a cheap way to try out the program.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Normal we use ABeka ( Abeka.com ). This past year my step son, grade 9, used switched on school house dvds. Then my younger children grade 2 & pre k have used Workbooks from like Walmart. My favorite is the Brainquest ones. They also read lots of books. My grade 2 child is currently reading The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn and books on the solar system. We get a lot of items cheaply using half.com or ebay. Sometimes the local library will sell books for $1 or less.


----------

